# Delta/Milwaukee Homecraft 8" Table Saw



## beowulf74d (Jun 23, 2012)

This was a piece that I inherited from my grandfather. It was missing both table extensions on either side as well as the end piece that holds the far end of the rip fence in place and I was curious if anyone new where I might be able to get these parts or if someone knew how to manufacture them myself? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Go the vintage machinery website. Look for the manual with parts numbers for your model saw in the publication reprints tab. Post your wants in their forums with specific part numbers and you should get what you need. Be prepared to spend more than a Homecraft saw is worth, or do a search on ebay and Craigslist for a companion saw that you can source parts from and is local. That will end up costing you less.


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

I still own one of those saws and it still works perfect. I bought it new in 1955. The model number is 34-500. The part number for the two extension tables is 34-964. They are 5" X 22". You can very easy make the rear fence hold down. I can take pictures of mine for you if it would help. I have seen a lot of these saws over the years, but I have never seen one with the extension tables on it. They may be hard to find. There is nothing made today that compares with the quality of that saw. I still use mine, but I keep it in the barn and use it for ripping and rough sizing rough sawn lumber before I move it into the basement shop. I of course have the origanil copy of the manual which is PM-1722 revised 4-23-54.


----------



## beowulf74d (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for the input dhazelton I will check that out and start scouring the internet for the best deals. I have made some extensions myself for now but would love to have her back in original form someday.

I heard that these saws had a jointer table extension that you could put on to them? Is this true?

oluf that would be great if you could get some good shots of the rear fence hold down for me. Right now there is nothing there so any detail as to how I could fabricate one of these would be great. Thanks for all the help and information I will have to see if I can purchase one of the reproduction manuals for this machine. It is a great piece of machinery! I think my grandfather would be proud I am bringing her back to life.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

The Homecrafts could come on a base with a 4 inch jointer next to it, and they both usually ran off a motor with two pulleys. I have one that I bought for $25 just to get the motor for to replace a three phase unit. Search for one on CL or ebay, they are all over the place. The jointer fences are not great as they used a pot metal for the lock down handles and they break easily.

Oh, and yes he would be proud. A lot of things were built in this world with saws of that nature, or with no saw at all. Don't ever let anyone tell you that you need a $1,200 saw from Grizzly or wherever to make something decent. It's the skill of the user that counts.


----------



## kenkoy (Aug 11, 2012)

I have an 8" Homecraft table saw in excellent shape that I am parting out because I got myself a 10 inch Rockwell saw to get deeper straight and miter cuts.

Homecraft parts for sale inlude two table side extensions, handles, fence and fence guides, handles, arbor and all internal parts.


----------



## bman1968 (Sep 3, 2012)

Kenkoy,

Since I am new I am not able to message you directly. Would you be able to tell me what you are wanting for your fence and fence guides, and table side extensions?


----------



## DustyMojave (Sep 18, 2012)

@ Kenkoy
I have a Delta Homecraft 8" saw which needs an arbor. How much do you want for yours (shipped to southern California)?

I would PM, but like bman1968 above, I'm new here and can't PM yet.


----------



## DustyMojave (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't perceive this as an ad place like a Craig's List or EvilBay and really don't want to offend anyone right off the bat.

However…In fact I have the 8" Delta Homecraft model 3400 table saw with BL 2771 4" jointer factory mounted on stand with locking casters for sale if anyone is interested. It needs an arbor shaft and nut.


----------



## Kuryakin (Nov 25, 2015)

Just bought one, has older but true Biesemeyer fence, rewired motor. Do you have any updates on your experience with it? Thanks!


----------

